# Exploring the option of moving to Ensenada



## GGC (Jul 18, 2015)

I am exploring the option of moving to Ensenada, mostly because of its climate and vicinity to the US. I have looked (online) at houses in the Punta Banda area for $800-1000$ per month or $200,000 or so to buy. Beyond the renting/housing expenses, can anyone suggest an amount to live comfortably in that part of Mexico?


----------



## ensenada bill (Jun 15, 2015)

I have lived in Ensenada for a number of years and would strongly urge you to take your time on making the decision of where and what to buy. 
Rent something for at least a year, this is a large growing metropolitan community. What you think now and what will be the reality a year from now could be totally different.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

As mentioned, you need to visit the area as things probably have changed dramatically since you lived here. Due to the draught affecting the entire state of Baja, many parts of Ensenada including Punta Banda have water trucked in due to no access to water mains from the city. Also due to the draught it has become very dry and dusty in many parts of Baja including Tijuana, Rosarito & Ensenada. Some parts of Punta Banda are quieter than others so you need to make a trip to make a better decision. Today/Saturday the high here is 80 degrees; the weather has also become much hotter in the summer and having A/C can result in a $100 plus monthly CFE bill. 
I have lived here in PB for 4 months and plan to leave here in the fall once the weather cools and find somewhere on the mainland in the Highlands where it is much cooler and there is more rain.


----------



## GGC (Jul 18, 2015)

ensenada bill said:


> I have lived in Ensenada for a number of years and would strongly urge you to take your time on making the decision of where and what to buy.
> Rent something for at least a year, this is a large growing metropolitan community. What you think now and what will be the reality a year from now could be totally different.


Hi Ensenada bill,

Thank you for your reply. Our possible move is at least a year away. We plan to visit on vacation first, then if we like it rent for some time and then eventually buy. But before setting the wheel in motion I would like to get an idea of the monthly/yearly expenditure for a couple. We are in our late 30s early 40s and plan on an active lifestyle. Going out to bars/restaurant etc.


----------



## GGC (Jul 18, 2015)

mes1952 said:


> As mentioned, you need to visit the area as things probably have changed dramatically since you lived here. Due to the draught affecting the entire state of Baja, many parts of Ensenada including Punta Banda have water trucked in due to no access to water mains from the city. Also due to the draught it has become very dry and dusty in many parts of Baja including Tijuana, Rosarito & Ensenada. Some parts of Punta Banda are quieter than others so you need to make a trip to make a better decision. Today/Saturday the high here is 80 degrees; the weather has also become much hotter in the summer and having A/C can result in a $100 plus monthly CFE bill.
> I have lived here in PB for 4 months and plan to leave here in the fall once the weather cools and find somewhere on the mainland in the Highlands where it is much cooler and there is more rain.


Thank you mes1952. I have never lived in Mexico and definitely plan to visit before eventually move. How much do you usually spend per month/year? Can you breakdown your expenses? How much do you think a couple would need to live comfortably?


----------



## ensenada bill (Jun 15, 2015)

GGC said:


> Hi Ensenada bill,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Our possible move is at least a year away. We plan to visit on vacation first, then if we like it rent for some time and then eventually buy. But before setting the wheel in motion I would like to get an idea of the monthly/yearly expenditure for a couple. We are in our late 30s early 40s and plan on an active lifestyle. Going out to bars/restaurant etc.


Your plan to spend vacation time here is excellent. Only you can really answer the cost of living question question. I think you will find the basics much cheaper here than where you are coming from. Warning, some imported items, especially electronics, are more costly in Mexico due to taxes and tariffs.
I think the real question is will you be happy living in another country? If your only concern is monetary and you are not ready to embrace another culture, perhaps you are making a mistake moving here. For example, I know people who have lived in this area for 20+years and can not-will not speak a word of Spanish or really try to be a part of the local Mexican community. To me this is very sad and extremely shallow.
Good luck on making the right decision.


----------



## GGC (Jul 18, 2015)

ensenada bill said:


> Your plan to spend vacation time here is excellent. Only you can really answer the cost of living question question. I think you will find the basics much cheaper here than where you are coming from. Warning, some imported items, especially electronics, are more costly in Mexico due to taxes and tariffs.
> I think the real question is will you be happy living in another country? If your only concern is monetary and you are not ready to embrace another culture, perhaps you are making a mistake moving here. For example, I know people who have lived in this area for 20+years and can not-will not speak a word of Spanish or really try to be a part of the local Mexican community. To me this is very sad and extremely shallow.
> Good luck on making the right decision.


Thank you Bill! I am originally from Europe, I can understand Spanish and have lived in other 2 countries other than the US, so integrating in the culture should not be a problem.... Can I ask you what is your monthly expenditure?


----------



## ensenada bill (Jun 15, 2015)

GGC said:


> Thank you Bill! I am originally from Europe, I can understand Spanish and have lived in other 2 countries other than the US, so integrating in the culture should not be a problem.... Can I ask you what is your monthly expenditure?


Great, you are all set! Sounds like you are a good candidate for Ensenada. 

I really don't like to share personal information in an open forum such as income etc. If you can send me an email address I will be happy to share information with you.


----------



## GGC (Jul 18, 2015)

ensenada bill said:


> Great, you are all set! Sounds like you are a good candidate for Ensenada.
> 
> I really don't like to share personal information in an open forum such as income etc. If you can send me an email address I will be happy to share information with you.


Bill unfortunately I am not allowed to send private messages. I read that I need to have a certain number of posts before I can do that. Will contact you then, unless you are able to contact me first...

Thanks,
GGC


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You have now made the required number of posts. You can send a PM.


----------



## GGC (Jul 18, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> You have now made the required number of posts. You can send a PM.


Ty RVGringo, I still don't see a way I can message him from his page. Any suggestions on how to do that?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Click on the username of the recipient and you will see an option to send him a Private Message.


----------



## ensenada bill (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## GGC (Jul 18, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> Click on the username of the recipient and you will see an option to send him a Private Message.


It worked, thank you!


----------



## GGC (Jul 18, 2015)

ensenada bill said:


> Thanks!


Just sent you a private message, Bill!


----------



## ensenada bill (Jun 15, 2015)

Did you get my message , I'm not sure it went?


----------



## GGC (Jul 18, 2015)

ensenada bill said:


> Did you get my message , I'm not sure it went?


Thank you Bill. Received it and sent you one back....


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Im single and not the typical American expat here who eats out much (which most do here and consumes a big portion of your budget) and spends a good portion in bars. If you do a Google search about living in Mexico you should be able to find a basic budget for living in Mexico. I live on around $1,000/Social Security month and have a car, rent an apartment, have 2 small dogs and I still am able to save money to travel. So it all depends on your spending habits so it varies person to person.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Unfortunately this represents the majority of American/Canadian expats. Here's a good synopsis of why people leave Mexico done by a Chapala forum:

Death - they just die and leave in an urn or pine box
Better or cheaper medical care in their home country
To die with their family around them
Sick of the petty thievery
Sick of lazy public officials
Cant take the high altitude for medical reasons
Fear of crime and lazy police / prosecutor and little investigation for deterrence for crimes
Sick of police shakedowns
Sick of their family nagging them about living in Mexico
Nobody trustworthy to care for them and pay their bills without tappin the till as they have no family and few friends
Cannot qualify for the higher immigration financial requirements
Cant keep their foreign plated car
Poor financial management (theirs) and the lack of a Mexican welfare system for the poor
Being pursued by criminals
Being pursued by creditors who know where they live and can attempt to attach assets
Couldnt adapt to life without their home country creature comforts
People running from the law in Mexico


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mes1952 said:


> Unfortunately this represents the majority of American/Canadian expats. Here's a good synopsis of why people leave Mexico done by a Chapala forum:
> 
> Death - they just die and leave in an urn or pine box
> Better or cheaper medical care in their home country
> ...


What a depressing list to read. In my case, I'm still here and will probably be buried here when that time comes, hopefully in the somewhat distant future.


----------



## ensenada bill (Jun 15, 2015)

That's too bad since I believe that happiness can be generated within ourselves. It just takes trying. Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ensenada bill said:


> That's too bad since I believe that happiness can be generated within ourselves. It just takes trying. Good luck and best wishes.


It's not clear which post you are referring to. Just to let you know, it's best to respond directly to another forum member's post by clicking on the Reply With Quote button before answering.


----------



## ensenada bill (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry, I'm still new to Expat Forum. Somehow I got a long list of grievances, complaints, and other negative comments that, apparently, came from various users over a period of time. 

Beats me how or why, I got the impression this compilation was posted by you. Like I said, I'm still
at the start of the Ex Pat learning curve..............Be Happy-Don't Worry is my philosophy!

Thanks for the heads up. Like the site very much.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ensenada bill said:


> Sorry, I'm still new to Expat Forum. Somehow I got a long list of grievances, complaints, and other negative comments that, apparently, came from various users over a period of time.
> 
> Beats me how or why, I got the impression this compilation was posted by you. Like I said, I'm still
> at the start of the Ex Pat learning curve..............Be Happy-Don't Worry is my philosophy!
> ...


No need to apologize, bill. 

We're happy you've joined us and glad you like the forum.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ensenada bill said:


> Sorry, I'm still new to Expat Forum. Somehow I got a long list of grievances, complaints, and other negative comments that, apparently, came from various users over a period of time.
> 
> Beats me how or why, I got the impression this compilation was posted by you. Like I said, I'm still
> at the start of the Ex Pat learning curve..............Be Happy-Don't Worry is my philosophy!
> ...



Hi, Ensenada Bill. Are you referring to the list posted by mes1952 in Post#19? Apparently that list was posted on a different forum about why expats leave Mexico. I agree it is very negative and depressing.

Hardly related to the cost of living in Ensenada, but then one of the quirks of this forum is that we often go off topic, and it's permitted by our moderators as long as we don't start getting too rowdy and rude with each other. Drives some people nuts, but sometimes the off-topic subthread ends up being more interesting than the original.

Glad you've joined us.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I believe the list of reasons for leaving Mexico came from another forum and was writen by a lawyer to expats who was summing up why people were leaving the Chapala area, that was his interpretation and probably a lot of it was correct. It represents people leaving the Chapala area not expat in Mexico in general. People come and people go and that is life and is true for any area anywhere in the world not just Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> Hi, Ensenada Bill. Are you referring to the list posted by mes1952 in Post#19? Apparently that list was posted on a different forum about why expats leave Mexico. I agree it is very negative and depressing.
> 
> Hardly related to the cost of living in Ensenada, but then one of the quirks of this forum is that we often go off topic, and it's permitted by our moderators as long as we don't start getting too rowdy and rude with each other. Drives some people nuts, but sometimes the off-topic subthread ends up being more interesting than the original.
> 
> Glad you've joined us.


To provide a counter-weight to the list of gloomy reasons why some expats leave Mexico, we should compile a list of reasons why many of us have chosen to stay!


----------



## GGC (Jul 18, 2015)

I hope I am not offending anybody, but I think we got a bit off topic. Can we try to stay on subject? Thank you very much....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GGC said:


> I hope I am not offending anybody, but I think we got a bit off topic. Can we try to stay on subject? Thank you very much....


This happens quite a bit on this forum, but we usually get back on track eventually. In any event, does anyone have anything to add about moving to Ensenada?


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello,

I'm currently living in Mexico, state Jalisco.
And I don't like low quality services and old and ugly look of streets and buildings.

I want to move closer to U.S., just to feel closer to civilization. 
To Ensenada or Mexicali. 
But I can't to decide between these two cities.

Mexicali looks more modern but Ensenada has better weather and more safe and more expensive?
Is that true that Ensenada is good city only for tourists or people from U.S. ?

I have read that there is a lot deported illegal migrants in Mexicali, like 1/10 of city population. What do they do there? Just roam on streets?

I still do not speak Spanish and I don't have permission to visit U.S.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

medi said:


> I want to move closer to U.S., just to feel closer to civilization.
> To Ensenada or Mexicali.


Speaking as a permanent resident of Mexico and Mexico City, I find this comment rather offensive. Just how do you define civilization?


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry, my English is also limited. I mean better services (Electricity, Phone line, etc) , cleaner streets and less old buildings.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

medi said:


> Sorry, my English is also limited. I mean better services (Electricity, Phone line, etc) , cleaner streets and less old buildings.


I don't know where you have been living in Mexico, but I can assure you there are cities in Mexico that have excellent public services and fairly clean streets, like my neighborhood in Mexico City. As far as old buildings are concerned, they are often superior in many ways to new ones, certainly as aesthetics are concerned. Why do you suppose that Mexico is more "civilized" the closer you get to the US border? 
And might I inquire why you have chosen to live here in the first place?


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

> Why do you suppose that Mexico is more "civilized" the closer you get to the US border?


I don't know. I thought there may be branches of U.S. companies or city infrastructure integrated with U.S.? But I've never been there.



> And might I inquire why you have chosen to live here in the first place?


I have chosen Mexico because of warm weather and I could get long term permission without work immigration.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't know where you have been living in Mexico, but I can assure you there are cities in Mexico that have excellent public services and fairly clean streets, like my neighborhood in Mexico City. As far as old buildings are concerned, they are often superior in many ways to new ones, certainly as aesthetics are concerned. Why do you suppose that Mexico is more "civilized" the closer you get to the US border?
> And might I inquire why you have chosen to live here in the first place?


There are also cities in Mexico with parts where the streets are littered with trash, the buildings are poorly maintained and covered with graffiti. Mexico is a country with a wide range of income levels. Whether it is more "civilized" near the border probably depends on how you define civilized and exactly where you are talking about. 

Wikipedia defines civilization as "A civilization (US) or civilisation (UK) is any complex society characterized by urban development, social stratification, symbolic communication forms (typically, writing systems), and a perceived separation from and domination over the natural environment." By those standards, Mexico City is the most civilized place in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Medi, you have many misconceptions. Please use Google to view some of the Mexican areas you find interesting. Then, you may ask more specific questions.
The border area of Mexico and the USA is not attractive at all. There is no “integration“.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe the closer to the border you go in Mexico the worse it gets, like most border or port towns around the world....Between the filth from tens of thousands of nationals congregating to cross the border daily to the coyotes who belong to cartels involved in human trafficking, drug smuggling, prostitution, gambling and protection game...
The only new buildings that might be around might be new US factories are going to be in an industrial park away from town ....

I can see the new tourist slogan for 2015:

WELCOME TO TIJUANA- GATEWAY TO CIVILIZATION...


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> I believe the closer to the border you go in Mexico the worse it gets, like most border or port towns around the world....Between the filth from tens of thousands of nationals congregating to cross the border daily to the coyotes who belong to cartels involved in human trafficking, drug smuggling, prostitution, gambling and protection game...
> The only new buildings that might be around might be new US factories are going to be in an industrial park away from town ....
> 
> I can see the new tourist slogan for 2015:
> ...


Quote:
Why do you suppose that Mexico is more "civilized" the closer you get to the US border?

I don't know. I thought there may be branches of U.S. companies or city infrastructure integrated with U.S.? But I've never been there.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> I believe the closer to the border you go in Mexico the worse it gets, like most border or port towns around the world....Between the filth from tens of thousands of nationals congregating to cross the border daily to the coyotes who belong to cartels involved in human trafficking, drug smuggling, prostitution, gambling and protection game...
> The only new buildings that might be around might be new US factories are going to be in an industrial park away from town ....
> 
> I can see the new tourist slogan for 2015:
> ...





> Why do you suppose that Mexico is more "civilized" the closer you get to the US border?
> 
> I don't know. I thought there may be branches of U.S. companies or city infrastructure integrated with U.S.? But I've never been there.


Our Slovak friend is about 20 years behind the times, but he does have a point of how Mexico once was, before NAFTA. Not about the border cities that has so many members sniffing, but Monterrey. Before NAFTA, Monterrey had the most dynamic economy in Mexico, and was culturally much closer to the U.S. than Mexico City. The movers and shakers openly believed in capitalism, unlike the PRI-deadened culture of DF and just about anything south of Monterrey, which had to bow down, however grudgingly, to the socialist principles of the Revolution.

There was a real disconnect between the two parts of Mexico - Monterrey was booming economically but had no political power. The PRI power structure could never quite get its hands around the throat of Monterrey, but the propaganda was nasty back then, its citizens too close to the U.S. I think the folks in Monterrey also claimed they were taller and more athletic that the people in the rest of Mexico, not exactly a claim that would endear them to the rest of the country. What power PAN then had was in the north, and I think that's where they finally got some governorships in the 90s, a precursor to PAN's presidential victory in 2000.

Now of course, the DF region, by accepting NAFTA, has become very dynamic as well, and I had relatives by marriage who had to flee the drug violence that wracked Monterrey about 5-8 years ago.


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> There are also cities in Mexico with parts where the streets are littered with trash, the buildings are poorly maintained and covered with graffiti. Mexico is a country with a wide range of income levels. Whether it is more "civilized" near the border probably depends on how you define civilized and exactly where you are talking about.
> 
> Wikipedia defines civilization as "A civilization (US) or civilisation (UK) is any complex society characterized by urban development, social stratification, symbolic communication forms (typically, writing systems), and a perceived separation from and domination over the natural environment." By those standards, Mexico City is the most civilized place in Mexico.


TundraGreen, do you think Guadalajara is better place to live than Ensenada, Mexicali, Hermosillo or Monterrey?

What city would your recommend for someone who does not like Mexico but likes weather and can't move to other country?


----------

